# Tie quilt



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

All I can say is "never again". A friend asked me if I would made a quilt using her dead husband's ties. This is the second one I've made and I have no idea what made me say "yes" to her as the first one gave me grey hairs. These were all thin silk ties and even with using Steam-a-Seam, stretched all over the place.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Simply a beautiful tribute to her late hubby! I love your quilt, sorry it was hard to construct. Silk is very slippery for sure. What a kind thing you did for your friend!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

It is beautiful.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Well, it turned out real good. Did you use backing? The thinner interfacing is good.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Maura said:


> Well, it turned out real good. Did you use backing? The thinner interfacing is good.


I used Steam-a-Seam. It takes less heat to fuse than standard fusible interfacing.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Very impressive. Don't think that is something I would like to make but they are beautiful.


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

*Beautiful*


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The steam a seam is only good for the seam. The interfacing is ironed onto the whole fabric. It keeps silky fabric under control. You would not need the steam a seam if you put interfacing on the ties in the first place. I use it when piecing t-shirts.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Maura, I have no idea where you got the idea Steam-a-Seam is only used on the seams. It comes in 18" wide rolls and is used to stick on without ironing to the fabric so they can be repositioned if necessary. It is used extensively for applique. Then the three layers are ironed together. I can't imagine using it just on the seams -- that makes no sense.
https://warmcompany.com/products/warm-fusibles/lite-steam-seam-2


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

How big was this quilt? You were very kind to make this for your friend. I have never made one, but I have friends who have made for other people. They all said never again!

I don't do much machine applique but my friend who does says Steam-A-Seam is the best product to use.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

You did a good job. How did you quilt it? Stitch in the ditch around each tie? I didn't see stippling, which would probably be difficult over the silk.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

The quilt measured 66 x 74" -- nice throw size. I only made the top -- my machine won't quilt over the silk ties. The center medallion is fused on with Steam-a-Seam and then blanket stitched around the edges. The longarmer who will do the quilting will detail stitch the center in a flower pattern and then stipple over the whole quilt.


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

Belfrybat said:


> All I can say is "never again". A friend asked me if I would made a quilt using her dead husband's ties. This is the second one I've made and I have no idea what made me say "yes" to her as the first one gave me grey hairs. These were all thin silk ties and even with using Steam-a-Seam, stretched all over the place.


 Belfrybat,

You might try to use spray starch on the ties as you press them open BEFORE stitching together. I starch ALL of my quilt pieces, and it make MOST of the stretch go away. Of course, I DO wash the quilts before giving them away or using them.

Don't know if it will work for you or not, but it works for ME.

VERY beautiful quilt ! ! !

Dave


----------

